# Anybody else having bluetooth issues? MIUI 1.10.7



## thedodgedude (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a jawbone era, and am having the same problem i also have with the radio in my wife's car, which is a kenwood bt838u head unit. Occasionally i will hang up on a phone call, go make another phone call and the audio wont go through the bluetooth, although it shows a connection. Then i hear the ending sound through the bluetooth when i end the call, or when i hit numbers on the dialpad. Its like sometimes the voice channel gets confused, and wont send audio to the bluetooth, but the functions will still work on it, like answering and ending call. Same thing for listening to audio, and normal sounds. Also, i carry my phone in my left pocket, and my bluetooth is in my right ear. I get a lot of distortion in my earpiece like it has a bad signal, but i can lay the phone on a table, go upstairs to the other end of the house and it is perfect the whole way. anybody else have issues like these? they really drive me crazy, and have been this way since i started flashing roms on the dx. (miui, cm7, vortex, ssm, apex, and lots of others.)


----------

